# So I went to Belize......



## Boatless (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't post much on the forum, but I lurk a lot. I used to post a lot more when I had a boat, but now I am boatless. Still wish I was fishin' a lot more than I do. 

But back to Belize. We had a P&S in an underwater housing that took decent pictures. You can see these and a bunch of other family shots as well as other things we did (Mayan ruins, really intense cave excursion with Mayan skulls, remains, etc. at http://ourtriptobelize.shutterfly.com/ While there, my son and I had the opportunity to dive at Glovers Atoll for a day (three tank dive) and several barrier reef dives. Absolutely incredible. We had a great week and accumulated a great number of experiences. We stayed at a place called Hamanasi and I can highly recommend it. It was the trip of a lifetime. Here are a few shots to give you an idea:


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

good post, thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Deff looks like a very cool trip. Memories for a lifetime. Thanks for sharing.

Skip


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Those pictures are absolutely beautiful! Thanx for sharing them! Cool you got to spend time with your son...aint they so much more fun when they get out of the teenage years?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhh yes, the rare butt coral.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome pics! I've always wanted to go to belize but its hard to save for a trip like that when you spend all of yourmoney on fishing crap.

I see you wrote "idea" next to the top pic. Were you wondering what that is? If so its a indigo hamlet.


----------



## Boatless (Oct 25, 2007)

Corpsman - so you saw it too! Actually when I took the shot I was trying for the blue fish above the coral. But there was lag time and I moved the camera to follow the fish. This was the result. Since it is actually brain coral, I call it the rare "brainius buttis."


----------



## Boatless (Oct 25, 2007)

Clay-doh - Actually my son is a pretty cool dude. He graduated with an electrical engineering degree from UF in December, so this was a combo graduation gift/family trip. He had just learned how to scuba. But when he was home, I got him hooked on fishing, so he and I had a lot of bonding moments during that. God has smiled on me and I've been pretty fortunate to have a good relationship with him and one where he didn't do a lot of the stuff that most teenagers do to cause grief with the parents. But he is also pretty independent and now he works in Plano, Texas, which is north of Dallas. Gonna miss him.

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pics and thanks for posting! Tell your son congrats as well. Mine is only 8 but I can tell it is just around the corner. What a great trip!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (2/14/2009)*Ahhh yes, the rare butt coral.


I was pretty sure that it was it was aswell (coralis anus),good eye lol.

IRTT Great Pics,Id like to see those ruins someday.


----------

